# Neeko's Photo Shoot



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

We met up with an amazing photographer over the summer with Neeko. Here is her blog post, with some of the gorgeous photos.

Rachel Lauren Photography - Central Ohios Canine Photographer, Ohio Pet Photography: Neeko


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are some great pictures. Neeko is beautiful.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, the pictures of Neeko are awesome!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pictures. I read her story also, found it fascinating.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

LOVE those photos!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Gorgeous dog and photos!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Great pictures. I read her story also, found it fascinating.


Did you read her tribute to her dog Zero? I've read it a few times, and get Geary eyed each time.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God, those pictures are just stunning! I really, really love the sunset silhouettes, they are special.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Neeko said:


> Did you read her tribute to her dog Zero? I've read it a few times, and get Geary eyed each time.


Yes i did, and I got teary eyed as well. I have never heard of mid, low or high content wolfdogs. I am assuming it has to do with there personality and how they deal with captivity?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Yes i did, and I got teary eyed as well. I have never heard of mid, low or high content wolfdogs. I am assuming it has to do with there personality and how they deal with captivity?


It has to do with "how much" wolf they have, based on physical appearance, since percentages aren't particularly accurate, unless its a high content. 

Everyone seems to have a different scale. 

Neeko is a low-content, from an oops litter. Most say a low-content is <40%, while some say <50%. 
Mid-content is approx 40-80% wolf. My little boy, Faolan, has been phenotyped as a lower mid content. Faolan is a rescue. 
High-content is approx 80-99% wolf. 

Once you get above 90%, it's difficult to discern any dog traits.

Bruce is also a rescue. While he has one wolfdog parent, he inherited mostly dog traits. Long story, but even though he came from a rescue group, I tracked down his "breeder."


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I never knew all 3 of your dogs had wolf in them! Fascinating


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I just checked out your blog. Your dogs are so lucky! So much awesome meat, I'm jealous


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Kat said:


> I just checked out your blog. Your dogs are so lucky! So much awesome meat, I'm jealous


I need to get a smallish chest freezer, so I can get more! 

I'm the lucky one.


----------

